# Pier & Surf Fall Rockfish Charter Trip



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

*WHAT*: P&S Fall Rockfish Charter Fishing Trip
*WHEN*: Friday November 11th, 2011
*WHERE*: Launching out of Deale MD
*WHO*: All interested. 
Charter Operator: Captain Andy Gotsis & his son Captain Sam Gotsis aboard the "Katherine"
*COST*: To be determined based on # of participants

Hey guys, 

As you know, we've been waiting for the big hogs to show up to do this fall charter trip. Well, Sam & Andy finally have indicators that they will be here pretty soon. We are going to set the trip up for around the second week of November. The goal is to have the trip before Nick (Catman) goes in for his surgery. He'll pretty much run the boat while we troll. 

I know many people have expressed interest in this trip. We are looking to do the trip on Veterans Day...Friday, November 11th. This gives us just under two weeks. I have volunteered to serve as the coordinator of this trip. I know everyone would like to know what the price of this trip will be. This will be based on the number of anglers we have. If we have enough, we can/will do a two day tournament of some sort. It all depends on the number of entrants. Sam & Andy do not post their discounted rates for P&S charters here. I will tell you that I have fished with them, and they will give us a good price _(else I wouldn't be going with them again!)_. 

That being said, I would like to create an email list of people who are planning to take part in this trip. Please respond HERE with your email address. Once we get a group to work with, we can go into the details. 

http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=629+D...=629+Deale+Rd,+Deale,+Maryland+20751&t=m&z=16


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

1. MetroMan: [email protected]


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning or evening?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It will be a full day trip, starting in the morning.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I gotta check with my rides - LOL. If the price is reasonable I would love to go and meet some of the other members of the board...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I will check with Andy to see what info I can post about the rates


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> I will check with Andy to see what info I can post about the rates


Thanks again MM for heading up this trip. It's not as easy as some may think.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sweet! I just happen to be off that entire week! I'm in! MetroMan, clear your PMs! LOL.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in if there's room. I'm good for Friday or Saturday. [email protected]


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in. PM sent. 

(I don't see it in my sent folder. Did it go?)


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Metro, clean out your pm, info has been sent to Catman


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok I just cleared up some space. Andy, I'm gonna give you a call sometime today.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, here's the low down on the price. 

For 6 people, the FULL day trip will cost $500. This DOES NOT include the mate's tip. (Normal rates are $500 for half day & $750 for a full day!)

You do the math...add in $25 for the tip....can't beat it.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

SO far

1. MetroMan
2. AtlantaKing
3. FishingGeek
4. BlueHwy


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be there to run the boat. Surgery has been scheduled for Tuesday, Nov 22nd.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Is it full? What's the max number of people that can attend? I'll know later this weekend if I'll be off next Friday...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

So far we have the 4 listed above. I got two possibles. If we get a lot of people, we can accomodate accordingly...


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I want be able to make it now. I got family coming up from Alabama (their first time up here). I got to take them around DC where I will be getting lost.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> i'll be there to run the boat. Surgery has been scheduled for tuesday, nov 22nd.


super !!!!!!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

might be able to make it if we close for gov holiday on friday will know by monday afternoon. going out with capt. chuck from BFG tackle on sunday hopefully we will get some fish


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

My two possibles confirmed with me yesterday. We have 6 for the trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that daylight savings time is over what time are we meeting there?


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

dang I wish I joined this group earlier and seen this! have fun! good luck!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SmbFJ07 said:


> dang I wish I joined this group earlier and seen this! have fun! good luck!


We'll be having other trips with Andy & Sam starting in the spring so stay tuned. The main thing is sign up as soon as you see the posting. The early bird gets the worm.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

catman said:


> Now that daylight savings time is over what time are we meeting there?


I'll wait for Andy to confirm the start time here. Then I'll send an email with the information to confirm, with directions and such.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

im glad u got a full boat, went out sunday and we were marking fish but couldnt get them to bite. jigged up a dink or 2 but nothing of size. we were in the middle of the tourny out of Deale and i only saw a couple of small fish being netted. i used to fish this tourney years ago and it was always a chum and chunk bite maybe that would bring them offf the bottom but no ones doing that any more.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sam I think livelining has replaced chumming.....lot less waiting for the bite and a heck lot less messy. Still can't beat livelining an eel. BTW I still chum for cats on occasion.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> My two possibles confirmed with me yesterday. We have 6 for the trip.


Woo hoo. I can't wait.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys the plan is to leave the dock at 6am and head to the east to try and troll up some fish. now unfortunately this past weekend didn't yield any monster rock but I had pulled almost exclusively 9inch shads on the boards so I wasn't expecting to light the world on fire. The plan this weekend is to get within 2 fish of our limit with nice 20-26 inch fish and then ill toss out one or two big rigs to look for the monsters. The nice thing about the storm lures and buck tails is it'll catch a 13 inch fish and a 33 inch fish. Sunday we were trolling all over straining water but up on the middle grounds there were some breaking fish which appeared to be dinks and marks 30 foot down and deeper. I am looking foreword to friday guys should be a good time as always


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

catman said:


> Sam I think livelining has replaced chumming.....lot less waiting for the bite and a heck lot less messy. Still can't beat livelining an eel. BTW I still chum for cats on occasion.


Catman I agree whole heartedly here well minus the eels cause those suckers are getting pricey. I have chummed a few times in late november early december beside the power plant with good results though. sumertime makes it tuff to beat that live spot.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Guys its looking pretty snotty for friday 17-22 with gusts to 31 waves 2-3 feet as of 830 pm wednesday evening I will be monitoring it tomorrow and see what is going on. I was planning on heading across the bay to the hot bite but with a north northwest wind its going to be bumpy unless we stay on the western side where the bight has been slow to dismal at best. If it is not a problem for yall I would recommend we meet at the boat and gauge the situation the morning of as Ive been scared off by the weatherman before. I also want to add that the wind forecast had increase from 8pm till the 830pm I mentioned. I want to strive to provide the best trip I can and be as honest and up front as I can. I will update again tomorrow.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> I want to strive to provide the best trip I can and be as honest and up front as I can. I will update again tomorrow.


Thanks. I really appreciate that. (It will keep me coming back!)

Lets see what it looks like Thursday evening - and hope for the best.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

MetroMan - clean out your PMs.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

If we get blown out Friday we will leave Saturday and Sunday open if we need to reschedule.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

If we get blown out Friday we will leave Saturday and Sunday open if we need to reschedule.
FRI
W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO 30 KT. WAVES 2 TO 3 FT.

FRI NIGHT
SW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT WITH GUSTS TO 20 KT. WAVES 1 TO
2 FT.

SAT
SW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. WAVES 1 TO 2 FT.

SAT NIGHT
SW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. WAVES 1 FT.

SUN
S WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, I just cleaned my pm box. Sorry about that. Yeah, things are looking grim for Friday...gusts to 30+...sheesh. 

I will contact my two non-p&s buddies to see if they will be able to reschedule...


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Sunday looks like it will be beautiful


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm working on trying to reschedule Sunday. I have to get off work, which shouldn't be a problem. I've contacted my 2 buddies. One says Sunday might be a stretch. 

AtlantaKing
BlueHwy
FishingGeek

How does Sunday work for you guys?

Catman, does Sunday work for you? I know Friday didn't work...


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I am good for Sunday.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sunday is out for me. My wife and me are hosting a Ravens party.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

hey next time yall do something like this put it up on the open forum or in the va fourm too. would have loved to go on this.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

My two people are unable to do Sunday. If anyone else is interested in joining us on Sunday, feel free to join us...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

i would be down but im going out saturday on a charter out of hampton va to fish the cbbt


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I may be interested in going sunday if you still have room [email protected]


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Good call on postponing until Sunday, it is nasty out there !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

turboandy said:


> Good call on postponing until Sunday, it is nasty out there !


Hey Andy when I was a young ladd and probably stupid I thought it was a badge of honor to take my boat out in nasty weather. Little did I know about the dangers.:redface:


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

According to weatherbug gusts up to 25 mph on Sunday. Saturday is looking better, gotta love mother nature....


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> Hey Andy when I was a young ladd and probably stupid I thought it was a badge of honor to take my boat out in nasty weather. Little did I know about the dangers.:redface:


I hear ya Catman ! I wish I knew as much as I thought I knew when I was younger, heck even half would be good


----------



## FishingFiend (Aug 26, 2011)

If there is a spot, I'm in 100% for Sunday ghorig at gmail dot com. Might be able to do Sat.


----------



## FishingFiend (Aug 26, 2011)

Should have checked w/ the boss first. Apparently I've got other commitments this weekend. Please disregard the post above.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

*weather???*

Not sure Sunday is looking that much better... 

Deale, Maryland, United States (20751)

This Afternoon...Sunny. Highs in the lower 50s. West winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.

Sunday...Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 60s. South winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I always want more sex in my life, but I never asked for mother nature to f*ck me like this!


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

MetroMan said:


> I always want more sex in my life, but I never asked for mother nature to f*ck me like this!


BEST LINE EVER! someone need to bring a camera if this is a go, because this banana man wouldn't on board this time.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

noaa.gov has reduced its wind forecast to 

Overnight: SW wind around 11 kt. Clear. Waves around 2 ft.

Saturday: SSW wind 12 to 15 kt increasing to 15 to 18 kt in the morning. Sunny. Waves around 3 ft.

Saturday Night: SSW wind 10 to 15 kt. Mostly clear. Waves 2 to 3 ft.

Sunday: S wind 8 to 12 kt. Mostly sunny. Waves 2 to 3 ft.

Sunday Night: SSW wind 7 to 9 kt. A chance of showers, mainly after 5am. Waves 2 to 3 ft.


So sunday looks fishable. for those of yall with smart phone look into the radio noaa app and smart buoy apps they will give the same forecasts that I use on the boat. 


Sam


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wanderboy said:


> BEST LINE EVER! someone need to bring a camera if this is a go, because this banana man wouldn't on board this time.


That banana incident was one of the funniest I've seen on a boat. A video would have been priceless. When are you headed this way again?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Room for one more, if anyone is still interested.


----------

